# Interacciõn bobinas de inducciõn y parlantes



## Mardoqueo (Jun 29, 2021)

Bueno hola

Se trataron muchos temas en parlanteria y uno medio pendiente es la elecciôn de una bobina para buscar Graves (low) y Sub woofer.

Generalmente se recurre a calculadoras para rapidez de calculo y un dato es la impedancia a la freq de corte deseada digamos a 250hz.

Para des-idealizacion de muchos la impedancia no es constante a la nominal 4 8 16 ohmios, directamente no se si ya se sabe encontrar dicha impedancia a esa freq; tômese como pregunta.

Teniendo la certeza total de que la nominal es a 1.000hz, ahi si es posible obtener un valor de inductancia casi perfecta para ese parlante, a 1khz comenzarà la atenuaciôn, a 2khz ya habrà caido la señal 6dB, a 4khz ... 12dB, a 8khz ... 18dB

Han creado un filtro de Primer Orden o 1er grado. Felicidades.

No se que resultados arrojarán las calculadoras de su preferencia pero yo publico los resultados en base a la formula clasica y comun:

L(mH)=(10^3 x ohm)/(2pi x Fc)

sin peligro a equivocarme:

p/16ohm=2,54mH
p/8ohm=1,27mH
p/4ohm=0,63mH

Notaràn a cada mitad de ohmios tambien mitad de inductancia en miliHenrios.

Uds en web-calc, soft, apps ¿tambien obtienen estos valores? Es de gran ayuda su aporte porque si dos o mas usuarios discrepan en resultados ..

 algo anda mal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2021)

No entiendo...
Así no se calculan las bobinas para los xover de un baffle por que ese medio no te garantiza nada de la respuesta en frecuencia del sistema completo.
Además, un filtro de primer orden es algo MUY malo para la integridad física de los parlantes, y si querés protegerlos tenes que elegir frecuencias de cruce totalmente estrafalarias...
Te sugiero que leas el foro por que hay diseños que usan el LspCad y otros medios, con optimizadores y un montón de cosas sofisticadas que hasta tienen en cuenta las resistencia parásita del cable de las bobinas...


----------



## sergiot (Jun 29, 2021)

No se entendio mucho a donde queres llegar, la formula parte de XL=W.L; con eso a lo sumo encontras el punto de corte en donde al filtro genera una baja impedancia a la frecuencia elegida, de esa manera se atenúa, en el orden que se calculó.
Que la impedancia de los parlantes no sea la misma en todo el rango de frecuencias en donde esta destinado para trabajar, es algo conocido, y existen soluciones para eso, como la red zobel, calculado para que el filtro vea a la impedancia del mismo valor en todo el rango.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok, trato de entrar al tema desde lo mas basico y posiblemente práctico, todavia en los principios; definir un grave desde 31,5hz hasta 250hz. ¿Què bobina atenuará a partir de esa freq? Medios y Agudos dejemos despues, es otro tema y otros componentes.

Filtros a 6db/octava o de Primer Grado son los mas faciles de aplicar, buenos equipos HI Fi (no wi fi) los traen, con buen sonido, filtro simple, elegante... ni se acercan a los comerciales de marcas desechables.

Y para mostrar una buena base de estudio invito a visitar y descargar una tesis de Universidad Publica, informe bien completo de cálculos de filtros hasta 3er Grado o 18dB/octava. Pero a 2 vias, y es un buen punto de partida.



			http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6667/archivos(new)/Crossover.pdf
		


p/d - solo mirar el esquemàtico del primer ejemplo y veran que mi cálculo fuè correcto.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 30, 2021)

La elección del filtro y la frecuencia de corte, esta ligado al parlante en cuestión, el filtro de 1er orden sirve en la medida que el parlante lo amerite, muchos fabricantes de primer nivel usan ese tipo de filtros para evitar la rotación de fase, incluso no usan filtros ya que el mismo parlante cuando llega a la frecuencia de corte solos dejan de funcionar porque su impedancia se dispara hacia infinito, por consiguiente por si solo dejan de generar audio.
En este mundo no hay una solo opción ni un solo camino, hay tantos como la imaginación quiera.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 30, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> La elección del filtro y la frecuencia de corte, esta ligado al parlante en cuestión, el filtro de 1er orden sirve en la medida que el parlante lo amerite, muchos fabricantes de primer nivel usan ese tipo de filtros para evitar la rotación de fase, incluso no usan filtros ya que el mismo parlante cuando llega a la frecuencia de corte solos dejan de funcionar porque su impedancia se dispara hacia infinito, por consiguiente por si solo dejan de generar audio.
> En este mundo no hay una solo opción ni un solo camino, hay tantos como la imaginación quiera.


Como bien decis , todo depende de estudiar ( luego de haber MEDIDO ) las respuestas de *cada* parlante .... Nada esta dicho de antemano pero hay que basarse en la realidad . La respuesta final es electro-acustica , o sea combinación de filtro y comportamiento del parlante . 
Desde ya que está lejos de ser una resistencia pura y con lo cual los filtros calculados no sirven.
Por suerte hay software que nos ayuda a evaluar perfectamente esto , pero no es tan simple .
Personalmente y por alguna experiencia , prefiero los filtros de mayor orden . Y su perfecto empalme de fase en el cruce .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Bueno hola
> 
> Para des-idealizacion de muchos la impedancia no es constante a la nominal 4 8 16 ohmios, directamente no se si ya se sabe encontrar dicha impedancia a esa freq; tômese como pregunta.
> 
> Teniendo la certeza total de que la nominal es a 1.000hz, ahi si es posible obtener un valor de inductancia casi perfecta para ese parlante, a 1khz comenzarà la atenuaciôn, a 2khz ya habrà caido la señal 6dB, a 4khz ... 12dB, a 8khz ... 18dB



Nada anda mal, la "El calculador" de bobinas te da una cantidad de datos de construcción, espiras, diámetro interno, cant. de capaz y largo, para lograr una impedancia X a la frecuencia de *1KHz* porque ese es el valor de referencia 

Por otro lado, los "Calculadores" de divisores de frecuencia (Xover´s) te dan los datos de impedancia de la bobina que requiere.

Si bien la impedancia es función de la frecuencia, se trabaja siempre en base a la impedancia de la bobina a la frecuencia de 1KHz  🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 5, 2021)

Ja, way gente?

Me tomè el fin de internet down y maquinaba mi cabeza, si habrà alguna forma de hallar las impedancias en funcion de las freq's y si parece posible pero voy a requrir lenguaje y adaptacion al tema acorde. Pronto.

De momento a probar con lo que hay, para empezar el ejercicio 1 de la UBA:

2 parlantes comunes 8o10pulgadas 4 8 16ohm
2 parlantes tri-axiales para auto los mismisimos! 4 8 16ohm

Dadas y conocidas las impedancias a 1.000hz proceder a las fôrmulas, LCprot serà = 1  

. Estos seràn resultados muy grandes para comodidad

C(uF)=F x 10^6     para triaxial
L(mH)=L x 10^3    para 10" u 8"

Los resultados deben concordar con el primer esquemàtico de l@s chic@s de la UBA, no podrian equivocarse, ven que soy inclusivo?

Aplicar las formulas con lo hallado en los parlantes... han partido en dos el espectro sonoro,.. las respuestas de Freq deben ser 

Graves y algo de medios (grande)
y
Algo de Medios y Agudos (triaxial)

Siempre habrà fase no compite con calidad de sonido, ampli directo sin nada de efectos ni EQ preset, los oidos seran los mejores jueces, el juego de parlantes sonara mas fuera de un laboratorio en la la mayoria de los casos.

¿Que tipo de pruebas se realizaran en una sala anecoica y en el laboratorio siempre?

¿Que tipo de música le gustarà al director?
Otro detalle de ultimo momento:

Los graficos requieren Capacitor y Bobina en serie con los parantes, se adjuntan formulas y esquema; pero tambien se publica formula para componentes en paralelo pero no se publica esquema de instalaciòn, de acuerdo, una bobina en paralelo con el Triaxial es un filtro paso alto y un capacitor en paralelo con el de 10" es un filtro paso bajo.

Conclusion Existen 2 posibles tipos de filtros a 6db/ocy . y hasta 4 posibles x combinaciones.

La Red de Zobel de momento es juego del amplificador, todo ampli trae para conectar cualquier Resistencia Inductiva o  sea la bobina en el campo magnètico

notar, cualquier parlante para cualquier amplificador debe enfrentar el caracter inductivo, la Resistencia tiende a alinear al juego de parlantes y el Capacitor en esa instalaciôn queda como Filtro Paso Bajo y ese valor (de fabrica) cortaria a 20kHz como definiendo lîmite superior derecho

Conclusiôn 2: un resistencia en paralelo con cada parlante crearia la mejor red estabilizadora de freq, de Impedancia igual pero igual a cada parlante, la impedancia promedio serà la mitad

Y con ese nuevo valor hacer los nuevos calculos de filtros, para probar otras freq's de corte.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 5, 2021)

No tengo a mano el documento que mencionas , pero lamento decirte que entiendo poco lo que decis  como para ayudarte .
Tampoco hay que descubrir la polvora con los filtros , que hace años estan completamente estudiados . 
La unica complejidad que hay que resolver es que cada parlante tiene un "modelo electrico" que es muy diferente de una carga resistiva simple .De ahi que no lo haga tan sencillo en este caso. 
Creo que no entendiste nada de lo que es el uso de una red Zobel , simplemente empareja la inductancia del parlante para que el filtro funcione mejor .
Hay varios software de medicion , que segun las pretensiones  y algunas consideraciones sobre las condiciones de medicion te permiten evaluar perfectamente la respuesta sin necesariamente una camara anecoica .
PD: los oidos son el PEOR juez . Son faciles de engañar . 
Una vez obtenida una respuesta plana estas en libertad de modificar a tu gusto , pero no son buena referencia


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 5, 2021)

Bravo buenisimo excelente 
                                      Gente

Casi todo esquematico para amplificador de audio del tipo monolitico en su salida hacia el parlante forma una conexion de Zobel R y C y es util ya que eso protege al ampli de la desigualdad de impedancias de todo parlante que se conecte

Conclusion 3 : la Red de Zobel esta en todo amplificador ejemplo TDA2030 ver el vèrtice del triangulo punto 4 ¿los ampli profesionales tambien tienen esta red? Ayuda por favor

De no contar con esa red el oscilador del amplificador de altas freq corre peligro de daño y por tanto el mismo integrado. 

Salvo que se usen amplif's para otros usos a la hora de conectar parlantes la Estabilizaciôn de Frecuencia sera tema primordial.

Ver y comparar datashit de monoliticos


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2021)

Me sumo a lo que dice AntonioAA, no entiendo si lo que decis es una consulta o una afirmación, igualmente no entiendo nada y ya me esta doliendo la cabeza por tratar de entender.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 6, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Me sumo a lo que dice AntonioAA, no entiendo si lo que decis es una consulta o una afirmación, igualmente no entiendo nada y ya me esta doliendo la cabeza por tratar de entender.



Amigos y amigas:

Yo se menos que nadie, soy conciente de eso, creanme, que un plato de arroz me sale como purè para bebè o piedra de crudo .. no encuentro el equilibrio.

Hay reglas en el foro y una primordial es llegar a buen puerto con respeto, educación y tolerancia;

* si hay preguntas, son para responder, a lo sumo proponer posibles respuestas y con la posibilidad a equivocarse, eso lo confirmaria todo investigador y es la escencia de un foro

* si hay afirmaciones tambien està el foro para corregir y yo publico lo averiguado aun con temor a equivocarme

O sea hay una "pulseada" entre lo que se sabe, lo que se cree saber, y lo que se deberia saber

Hay mucha teoria bastantes tratados publicaciones trabajos en filtros ... lo que no hay son resultados.

Ahora yo no entiendo una cosa: ¿en serio no se entiende?

O ¿en serio no se quiere entender?

Yo voto por aquellos que al menos tratan de entender, déjenlos pensar. La imposición no enseñò nunca nada jamas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2021)

Flaco:
Poné en pocas palabras que es lo que querés saber.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 6, 2021)

- Haber pibe
Necesito una bobina para un sub-woofer que corte preferentemente a 250Hertz
¿como cuàl me recomendás?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> - *A v*er pibe
> Necesito una bobina para un sub-woofer que corte preferentemente a 250Hertz
> ¿como cuàl me recomendás?


Cual es la curva de impedancia del subwoofer? La has relevado??


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 6, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es la curva de impedancia del subwoofer? La has relevado??


SANTO DIOS DOY FE QUE EXISTES ENTRE ESA INMENSIDAD LLAMADA FIRMAMENTO ... HAS HECHO JUSTICIA

perfecto, volvemos al principio ¿se tiene alguna idea certera de las impedancias en un rango util? Sabiendo que el parlante ya es una Resistencia variable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> ¿se tiene alguna idea certera de las impedancias en un rango util?


No hay que tener ninguna "idea", hay que medir la curva de impedancia.
Tenés *este tema* que te explica como hacerlo con dos cables, una resistencia y la placa de sonido de la PC.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 6, 2021)

Bueno bien .. hasta el metodo de barrido de freq's.

Parece una buena idea de una Respuesta de Impedancia probable por soft que compara 2 señales, a cada freq una medicion y una calculadora estima la diferencia en Ohmios. El software debe ser capaz de entregar resultados[impedancias] a mûltiples datos[frecuencias].

Alguien hizo la instalacion y posterior medicion?


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 7, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Bueno bien .. hasta el metodo de barrido de freq's.
> 
> Parece una buena idea de una Respuesta de Impedancia probable por soft que compara 2 señales, a cada freq una medicion y una calculadora estima la diferencia en Ohmios. El software debe ser capaz de entregar resultados[impedancias] a mûltiples datos[frecuencias].
> 
> Alguien hizo la instalacion y posterior medicion?


Varios lo hemos hecho , por eso te lo estamos recomendando . Cada parlante es diferente , por eso hay que medirlo . A menos que el fabricante la provea .


----------



## sergiot (Jul 7, 2021)

No entiendo porque tanto problema por una bobina para el subwoofer, hace el calculo a los 250Hz y considerá que la impedancia ronda los 8ohms o lo que sea el sub, y listo, por mas que la impedancia varie entre 8 o 10, u 8 y 6, y quieras medir esa diferencia, se hace una red zobel y se terminó el asunto, y por otro lado, y lo mas importante, el oido no va ser capaz de notar nada en absoluto si tu bobina es de 4mH o 3.8mH o 4.1mH, un software puede llegar a notar "algo" muy sutil, pero de ahí a que tu oido sea capaz de hacerlo, esta muy lejos, sumado a la calidad del subwoofer y el reciento de escucha, todo termina en un resultado que nada tenia que ver con el resultado esperado o calculado por el soft.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 7, 2021)

Amigo Sergiot esas palabras del tipo vendedor insensible te ubica en una posicion de desesperación por urgencia de sacar plata de su bolsillo a tu bolsillo.

1 el oido no notarà cambios pero no cortarà a la freq deseada

2 todo ampli trae red de zobel, no ganas mucho agregando una mas

3 mi favorita:



sergiot dijo:


> ... un software puede llegar a notar "algo" muy sutil, pero de ahí a que tu oido sea capaz de hacerlo, esta muy lejos, sumado a la calidad del subwoofer y el reciento de escucha, todo termina en un resultado que nada tenia que ver con el resultado esperado o calculado por el soft.


 
Que sentido tiene que un Ingeniero del tipo Civil se valga de un proyecto por soft para una obra y al final no sale como la imagen que proyectaba. De quien es la culpa ¿del software?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 7, 2021)

Se nota que no tenes la mas minima idea de hacer un bafle y diseñar un filtro, primero la red zobal del amplificador sirve solo para el amplificador, la red zobel del parlante sirve solo para el divisor, el amplificador no puede ver la impedancia del parlante cuando en el medio esta el divisor, y el divisor no puede ver la red zobal del amplificador porque "ve" hacia adelante, es decir, el parlante.
En vista que tenes todos resuelto, empezá a enrollar alambre en un carretel y fabricá el divisor como quieras.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 7, 2021)

Ya està, no es psicologia social pero ¿saben de cuantos experimentos sociales han sido objeto alguna vez?

Pero es electrònica y el foro es una red social basado en electricidad cada vez mas electronizada

Duele aceptar una realidad y alivia saber que no se sabe algo entonces desde mi experiencia calle recurro a tecnificar un breve intento por obtener impedancia en funciòn de la frecuencia para parlantes

1 tono senoidal a 100hz.MP3
2 multimetros comunes
Ampli y parlante

Audacity gratis hace estos tonos y mas freqs no pirateen!

USAR PROTECTOR AUDITIVO

Conectar todo a que suene 

* en el parlante medir con un tester AC Voltios

* abrir el cable + y ubicar el segundo tester en DCA consumo en Amper o pinza amperometrica tambien.

Al sonar los 100hz es bastante creible en muchos multîmetros 

Leer ambos datos al subir volumen

Consumo en Amperios
y
Tensiòn en Voltios

Hay una ley de ohm que se valga de estos datos una formula que da resultado una Impedancia en Ohmios 

 yo no la sè y uds?



Sí! la saben 
Yo se que saben la ley de ohm
Sino
No estarian inscritos al foro


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 7, 2021)

Agrego que una bobina para 250 Hz va a tener unos cuantos  mHy , por tanto puede llegar a pesar 1 kg de cobre ( a precio de oro )
Por eso para los subwoofers se usa preferentemente activo ...
A menos que tenga nucleo de hierro , que se hace , se hace , pero resultado horrible .


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 7, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Bueno hola
> 
> Se trataron muchos temas en parlanteria y uno medio pendiente es la elecciôn de una bobina para buscar Graves (low) y Sub woofer.
> 
> ...


Hola ..... trataré de responder desde mi punto de vista lo que presupongo quieres plantear en tu hilo. 
Entiendo quieres saber como calcular la bobina L (para un crossover de 1er orden)  o el conjunto bobina - Capacitor (para un crossover 2do orden) que te permita cortar tu subwoofer a 250 hz, para que de esta manera, como indicas, si su frecuencia de trabajo arranca en los 31 Hz entonces el mismo trabajaría entre 31......250 hz y luego comenzaría a disminuir, según la pendiente del filtro, su presión sonora para frecuencias superiores.

Ahora bien, tu esquema para primer orden entiendo lo tienes claro, es una bobina en serie con el + del parlante de valor: 
*L=1,4142*ZW / (2*3.141516*FL).* 
Para tu caso: *WZ es la impedancia equivalente del woofer a la frecuencia de 250 HZ y FL es precisamente 250 HZ.*
WZ la obtienes por varios métodos, o consigues la curva Z vs F del parlante (hoja de datos, caja del parlante, pagina web del fabricante etc. etc), o puedes obtenerla con el ARTA software que es muy fácil de obtener y trabajar. Por último puedes recurrir a un método usado hace mucho tiempo, solo necesitas un generador de onda, y un par de voltímetros con una resistencia. 
Te adjunto el esquema BÁSICO  que se empleaba cuando no existía la potencia infernal de cálculo que te entrega una computadora.
*





						Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)
					

Deseo construir un circuito crossover de tres vías para mi equipo de audio, realmente tengo una vaga idea sobre esto. Alguien me pudiera facilitar algún esquema eléctrico para su construcción.  Saludos a todos




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



*luego, cuando obtienes el valor de L, este es en Henry, por lo tanto ya puedes usar calculadoras para saber cantidad de vueltas, carretel, hierro o no, etc. etc. 

Dato suplementario: para un corte de segundo orden, los componentes activos deben ser 2, por eso se agrega un capacitor NO polarizado en paralelo con el parlante y las ecuaciones cambian: 

L2orden: ZW / 3.141516 * FL
C2orden: 1 / (4*3.141516*ZW*FL). 

Bueno, espero haber sido claro.....saludos y suerte en tu proyecto
JJG


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 9, 2021)

En un auto-psico-análisis puedo asegurarme solo, todavía no estoy en los umbrales de padecer una locura pro-científica, un forista obsesionado por obtener "likes" es mas posible que sufra un ataque histérico al no querer entender ... que yo mismo intentando echar luz en algo muy estudiado pero poco trabajado.

Gracias amigo Juan Jose la primera de tus gráficas describe  mi idea de dos multîmetros y tu informe confirma usar el cociente V/I para saber los Ohms a esa frecuencia, hoy se pueden conseguir funciones en MP3 ahorrando mucho en generadores de funciones.

Pero la gran limitación es a 400 Hz para multímetros comunes, notar, medir Intensidad y Voltaje a 250 Hz es resultado bastante creíble; las otras frecuencias a mas de 400 Hz se pueden medir con oscilador, $!

De momento a Primer Orden, no hay segundo sin la certeza del primero, se arrastraría un error grande y mas grande a mas pendientes.

¿Cómo sonará?/habrá que escucharlo.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 9, 2021)

Poco trabajado?

Ya te han dicho, muchos del foro hemos medido curvas de impedancia y parametros TS de parlantes, es algo bastante común de cualquiera que quiere armar un bafle.
Te pasaron el post del mejor metodo para medir (ARTA + placa de sonido de PC), luego si quieres ir por el camino dificil a la antigua bueno, eso es cosa tuya pero que quede claro que es algo que ya se trabajó mucho en el foro.

No entiendo por qué sales con esas cosas de psico no se qué, esto es foro de electrónica, para psicología hay foros dedicados a eso


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 10, 2021)

Solo queda reírme y "ver" mi vida pasada

El contexto o ambiente de una persona define su conducta y actitudes .. yo vivía en una gran ciudad pasando 1 mega habitantes > al millón

*P*or  vacacionar emprendí un viaje con la brújula siempre al Norte la suerte del viaje barato se cortaría en algún momento y me vi en un poblado, 6 días de protestas sociales pero pacificas, fueron suficientes para firmar mi condena

*A* alguien se le pasó por la cabeza que cumpla prisión en uno de sus campos de concentración

*N*o me faltaría nada menos *por* comer y el agua natural es un flujo eterno por un arroyo que hasta peces da

Condenado por ley divina a estar ... encerrado .. en un ambiente 100% rodeado de naturaleza y wi fi!

DIOS bendiga Sud America

Pero doy fe que cada vez siento menos interés por volver a la jungla de cemento

Creo yo amigos y amigas, que la Electrónica es una de esas ciencias que de compilar un programa oficial superaría a La Biblia del Diablo

*S*u comprensión puede llevar a despertar a los demonios dormidos aletargados en el Inconsciente humano y al momento de estudiarla entra en actuación un mecanismo psicológico que talla en el cerebro como cincel y martillo para "escribir" en él y poder "leerlo" desde el cerebro cuando sea necesario.

Me han echo dar cuenta de la cantidad de equipamiento para la salud humana que hay pero para ir cerrando, vaya una pequeña clase alusiva en memoria de todos y todas que aportaron su conocimiento a favor de la humanidad en el desarrollo de la Electro-Medicina; al inventor de los Rayos X que pidió ayuda a su compañera sentimental ... ya creía que se estaba volviendo loco.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 10, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Solo queda reírme y "ver" mi vida pasada



Osea que venis a trollear a los que te trataron de ayudar


----------



## sergiot (Jul 12, 2021)

Ya empezaron a chupar sapos...


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 12, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Se nota que no tenes la mas minima idea de hacer un bafle y diseñar un filtro,
> 
> En vista que tenes todos resuelto, empezá a enrollar alambre en un carretel y fabricá el divisor como quieras.



Weekend with internet less and work up!

Gente he decidido hacer mi primera bobina con lo que hay. Veran 3 rollos de alambre barnizado de desarmar 4 transformadores, de 1 tengo làminas de hierro para el nucleo, las "I", no de calibre grueso ya que no es para mucha potencia, los delimitadores verdes son adorno de plastico.

No se que Inductancia lograrè pero pienso en 2 o 3 bobinas en serie para tener 2 o 3 valores posibles hasta que consiga un medidor de mH.

La buena es que los alambres miden menos de 1ohm y espero asi se mantenga ya que si aumenta durante el enrrollado esa impedancia se sumarà al parlante y por lo tanto mas caîda de potencia.








						IMG-20210712-105056
					

Image IMG-20210712-105056 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Je je

Perdon








						IMG-20210712-104734
					

Image IMG-20210712-104734 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20210712-104541
					

Image IMG-20210712-104541 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## sergiot (Jul 12, 2021)

Un tester con medidor de inductancias es suficiente, según el calculo de la misma tendras que decidir si es nucleo de aire o nucleo de hierro, es obvio que nucleo de aire es mejor, pero si eso obliga a enrollar mucho alambre de cobre, esto aumenta su resistencia, y eso tambien afecta al sistema.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 13, 2021)

Bien allí:

Con paciencia, tranquilidad y amor sobre todo terminé mi bobina:

2 rollos de alambre, total 33 mts en 1 núcleo de 1,4 x 1,4 x 5,2 cm

70 espiras cubre la primera capa , 10 capas en total

2,5 cm diámetro final , 2 Ohm resistencia final

Núcleo de hierro todavía, los primeros alambres probaré a núcleo de aire, ésta última agradezco al técnico por facilitarme un transformador, es un poco mas espeso, lo raro me pareció que esos 33 mts son 18 + 15 metros de un transformador simétrico .. y la construcción requiere mitad de enrrollado para cada polo o rama y a la mitad GND o tap, verdad? Y se trataba de un transformador del tipo industrial.









						IMG-20210713-082911
					

Image IMG-20210713-082911 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20210713-082918
					

Image IMG-20210713-082918 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> , lo raro me pareció que esos 33 mts son 18 + 15 metros de un transformador simétrico .. y la construcción requiere mitad de enrrollado para cada polo o rama y a la mitad GND o tap, verdad?


 
Si , es lógico , al hacer un bobinado sobre el otro , el segundo tiene mayor diámetro y entonces ocupa mayor metraje de alambre , incluso , aunque ambos bobinados entreguen el mismo voltaje en vacío , bajo carga el segundo tendrá una mayor caída de tensión (mV) y podría producir zumbido de  50 o 60 Hz.

El método mas económico es bobinar ambos con alambres juntos y a granel . . .


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 15, 2021)

La cabeza trabaja al ritmo de las manos tambièn y recordè conceptos de tècnicos que invitaban a hacer sus propias bobinas y uno quiere comprar todo hecho.

Es posible lograr inductancias a medida y pedido ya que hay valores que no se encuentran fàcilmente.

Existe una relaciôn entre longitud de onda y diàmetro de cada capa, cada espira trabaja sobre 1 Solenoide y a nucleo cada vez mas chico mas trampa para freqs de medios y agudos, o sea nucleos gruesos no altera hasta cierto diàmetro sobre el parlante, sino a partir de cierta freq 500Hz digamos: a cada vez mas frecuencia mas resistencia mas freno a medios y agudos para el caso, parece agitarse en ese espiral y atenuarse en forma de calor.

Sin probar todavia esas 70 espiras x 10 capas son 700 espiras a palabra de FE yo apuesto a que esta bobina casera cortará desde los 700Hz ... a 300 freqs de los 1.000hz normalizados referido .. una idea de inductancia puede haber.
Ya que se confia mucho en software en Rococola hay un informe de transformadores que dibujan los devanados o enrrollados, es lo mismo para simular una bobina dadas las dimensiones de nucleos y diàmetros de alambre; o recomendar conocidos.

La famosa Fase

Al colocar en serie con el parlante, la bobina amplia las impedancias llevandolas hacia infinito, se crearà una nueva señal, esta ademas de estar muy pero muy brevemente retrasada, tambien viene con diferencias varias, en relacion a una referencia, para el caso a lo que envia el amplificador, pero finalmente importa lo que entregarà la bobina y lo que saldrá del parlante: esta señal se debe entender q conforme al sistema trigonomètrico la señal se entrega levemente "desfazada" unos 90grados .. en relaciôn al amplificador.

Fase entre 2 o 3 parlantes es una segunda situacion de fase, no desesperar, paciencia.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jul 22, 2021)

Bueno todo bien?

Antes que el ocaso de datos nuble mi paraiso; paso a contar los resultados de mi artesanía electrónica.

Como no cuento con herramientas de medición electro-acústica ni aburrir con formulas matematica solo queda la critica y examen por cuenta de uno mismo.

La bobina fue puesta en serie con un parlante de rango completo y un switch comun que prende luces, activaria y desactivaria dicha bobina... y los resultados son para aplaudir, notando una caîda brusca de Agudos pero sin ausencia total y una atenuaciôn en Medios tambien notable concluyendo que: la atenuaciôn comienza mas abajo de 1.000hz... digamos a 700hz como predecia, sin analisis de espectro. Los Graves sobresalen sobre medios y agudos.

No es posible esperar mas pendiente de atenuaciôn pues se trata de un simple Filtro Paso Bajo a 6db/oct, enrrollar mas alambre es buscar Freq de corte mas baja pero requiere de amontonar cada vez mas y mas alambre, el siguiente paso seria buscar los 12db/oct usando Capacitores, pero el tema trata sobre bobinas en parlantes.

De publicar graficas una Respuesta de Frecuencia seria de mucha informaciôn, la fase ni importa, importa los resultados acûsticos, todavia no nacieron humanoides que noten fase.

Para cerrar mi agradecimiento, Ho Señor de los Cielos, gracias por la oportunidad de publicar mi primer práctico con tu ayuda un segundo práctico serà mas completo solo ayûdame y guîame hacia un micrôfono de mediciôn y un soft de RTA gratis, hay muchos, AMEN.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 22, 2021)

Para un solo parlante no existe la fase, es solo cuando se colocan dos con el mismo filtro, y si pensas que la fase no importa, es la parte que destruye el cerebro despues de muchas horas de escucha a volumen alto.


----------

